# Who'd like an E46 M3 sedan or wagon?



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

*Sports Car*

Cause I'm old, I think. My first "sports car" was an MG TD. Then I lusted after a Healy, but never could afford one. To me the M3 Is a "sports car" with some practicality. I can carry three more people in some comfort when I need to, but thats as far as I will go. Matter of style, perception and self-image I guess. As always - to each his own.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

To throw some more fuel into the flame, here's a pic of a chopped M3 sedan:


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

One more benefit to an M3 sedan or touring would be that there would be no need for the ugly reflectors on the bumpers!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *One more benefit to an M3 sedan or touring would be that there would be no need for the ugly reflectors on the bumpers! *


Why not?


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Because for whatever reason the reflectors are built into the front amber lights and the tail lights on the sedans and not the coupes? The lack of small reflectors added on looks much better than the front and rear reflectors on the coupes in my opinion. The odd thing is that the M3 doesn’t have red reflectors added to the rear bumper and neither do the coupes with the “M Aero” package. It’s just a styling cue and not a regulatory requirement since I assume that the coupes have a reflective portion on their tail lights as the sedans do. I’ll check out a coupe next time I see one.

Regarding the subject of this post, would an M3 touring be “too heavy?”


----------



## hotbimmer (Apr 2, 2002)

I definately would prefer the sedan over my coupe.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Yummy...










For the 'purists' out there, don't you think the convertible is just as unpure an idea as a sedan or wagon?

Aside from roadsters (where it was never meant to be a coupe), I've always considered dropheads (in Jag-speak) a way to appease those who like open-air-motoring, not something towards out-and-out performance freaks.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

E46 M3 Touring or Sedan. I will take neither.

My first preference is still M5 E34 Touring. FYI, I salivate at every month's Roundel classified for this particular model. Gorgeous yet viciously powerful.

Let's see..with this beast, I can shop at IKEA, CostCo, picked up the kids from school, and still kicks arse! And trust me, I won't debadge. And I will have Alpina wheels too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *E46 M3 Touring or Sedan. I will take neither.
> 
> My first preference is still M5 E34 Touring. FYI, I salivate at every month's Roundel classified for this particular model. Gorgeous yet viciously powerful.
> 
> ...


I see the daytona violet one in Florida listed and drool too. But that's a lot of money for a 9 year old car. That always snaps me back to reality.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Huh? It's still on sale? Wasn't that the one we talked about WAY back at the Org? 



TD said:


> *
> 
> I see the daytona violet one in Florida listed and drool too. But that's a lot of money for a 9 year old car. That always snaps me back to reality. *


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

TD said:


> (I finally found the pic I first saw online YEARS ago...)
> 
> Who doesn't think THIS is hot? If you say no, you're lying.


The version I'm working on...










Not quite as dramatic, but at least it will have the S54 and 6-speed!


----------



## krms (Jun 13, 2003)

Ben,what a great project to work on. 

Just read more in the E46 forum. Please keep us posted on the progress. 

Cheers.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

glaws said:


> Cause I'm old, I think. My first "sports car" was an MG TD. Then I lusted after a Healy, but never could afford one. To me the M3 Is a "sports car" with some practicality. I can carry three more people in some comfort when I need to, but thats as far as I will go. Matter of style, perception and self-image I guess. As always - to each his own.


 Glaws; I'm not young either and have been through plenty of roadsters,TR3s etc.The M3 is a fantastic gran tourer that performs as well or better than most sportscars.Given the extra practicailty of the back seat over a 2 seater why not go for the doors or wagon? I would love a M3 or M5 touring just as I lusted after one of these Shooting Brakes back in the day.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Regarding the subject of this post, would an M3 touring be “too heavy?”


That's exactly what I was thinking...too heavy. With all the talk around here about the E46 being a "fat pig", I would think that you guys would consider an M wagon to be an "obese pig". :yikes: 

I just don't understand everyone's admiration for wagons, but to each his own. :dunno:


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Regarding the subject of this post, would an M3 touring be "too heavy?"
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking...too heavy. With all the talk around here about the E46 being a "fat pig", I would think that you guys would consider an M wagon to be an "obese pig". :yikes:


Actually, a preliminary weight of the project shows that it's extremely similar to the E46 M3 coupe. At 3398 lbs. (empty gas tank) and near 50/50 weight distribution, there does not seem to be much of a penalty for having a wagon.



> I just don't understand everyone's admiration for wagons, but to each his own. :dunno:


One trip to Ikea, the grocery store, and Home depot (in the same trip) will give you an appreciation for the wagon.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Or a trip to Radial Tire with TWO sets of wheels AND an additional four free tires. That really made me appreciate the carrying capacity of the Barge.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Or a trip to Radial Tire with TWO sets of wheels AND an additional four free tires. That really made me appreciate the carrying capacity of the Barge.


What will you do after today then :dunno:


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> One more benefit to an M3 sedan or touring would be that there would be no need for the ugly reflectors on the bumpers!


they only need the ugly reflectors so that they can legally put the ugly clears on the blinkers....USA requires amber/front, red/rear reflectors visible from the side of the car. 

...and it wouldn't surprise me if a sedan made a late appearance during the e90 swithover year when the e46 m3 is still made.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> ...and it wouldn't surprise me if a sedan made a late appearance during the e90 swithover year when the e46 m3 is still made.


I've been thinking this could happen too. Pulling the trigger would be a no brainer.


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

Since my dream car is a rocket touring car (something like an RS4, but made by BMW), my vote was an easy one.


----------

